# Reel mower for lawns over 20k sq feet



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

Just wanted to see if anyone on here is using a reel mower for a lawn greater than 20k sq feet in size. If so, what is your routine...what mower, lawn size, mowing frequency, etc? Also how long does it typically take you? My yard is 25.5k and once leveled I would like to experiment with a reel mower. However, I would like to hear from others and their experiences before I bite off more than I can chew. Thanks!


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

I'd think something like the Trucut C27 would be a good bet. 27" cut... not sure it gets a whole lot wider than that. Gonna take a little while to mow that with a reel


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Get a 25" or larger, you'll regret it if you don't get the widest mower you can get. I have mowed all of my 20k sqft with my 20" California Trimmer off and on since July last year. Takes 45 minutes to mow the back 15k and around 20 minutes to mow the front 5k. It's almost 4 miles total walking. I have decided that the front is good enough, went out and bought a zero turn for the back. I really wanted to get a triplex (especially every time I was about 1/2 way done with the back :lol but I couldn't use it on my front yard and just can't justify the cost of maintaining 4 reels. Mowing 25k every 2-3 days walking over 4 miles each time behind a 20" reel mower in the heat of summer will really make you wonder if it's worth it :lol:


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

20k sq ft and I'm going with a fairway mower. Hell with the self propelled at that point.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

That would be serious dedication... My front alone is almost 8K and its rough when scalping and bagging! Then there is the obstacles in your lawn to consider...

Needles to say the back gets the rotary treatment :thumbup:


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

I'm hearing a lot of what I expected to hear. It takes major dedication and enjoyment to put that much work into our lawns. I have a 54" zero turn right now, I mow 3 times a week and I love being on it. I have a sinking suspicion that if I started mowing my lawn 3 times a week with a walk behind reel mower I would quickly hate my yard. &#129315;&#129315;


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

" I started mowing my lawn 3 times a week with a walk behind reel mower I would quickly hate my yard."

No you would just fall into the obsession of lawn care as so many have before you :lol: :lol:


----------



## BadDad (Mar 13, 2019)

Triplex for something that big look at connorward YouTube he rebuilt one.


----------



## LAlawn (Mar 20, 2019)

This should do the trick


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Philly_Gunner said:


> I have a sinking suspicion that if I started mowing my lawn 3 times a week with a walk behind reel mower I would quickly hate my yard. 🤣🤣


You won't hate your yard, you'll hate knowing how good it looks reel mowed but knowing you can mow it in a fraction of the time and a fraction of the cost with the zero turn. That was my dilemma anyway.

For me It came to the point that walking it wasn't an option anymore but I love the way it looks reel mowed. So I had to decide if the cost of a triplex was worth it or not. To get 4 reels sharpened in my area would cost around $700, then any other maintenance that would be required. I love having a nice lawn but I don't want to go bankrupt having it.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Over 20k, you will need a triplex to reel mow. I couldn't imagine doing half my yard with a walk behind every couple of days. If a triplex isn't an option, then I would keep your zero turn, mow most of the property with that and then just make a smaller section (4k-5k sq ft) of higher maintenance turf to reel mow with a walk behind.


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

LAlawn said:


> This should do the trick


😂😂😂 That's how I feel about my back acre that isn't sodded.


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

Pete1313 said:


> Over 20k, you will need a triplex to reel mow. I couldn't imagine doing half my yard with a walk behind every couple of days. If a triplex isn't an option, then I would keep your zero turn, mow most of the property with that and then just make a smaller section (4k-5k sq ft) of higher maintenance turf to reel mow with a walk behind.


That's actually a pretty good idea because I definitely don't have the money for a triplex.


----------



## w0lfe (Mar 19, 2018)

Mine currently is 14k, but I'll be going to 70k plus soon. Typically, I reel mow the front and rotary the back. When I'm about to host a party, I'll reel mow both. I just try to judge the height of cut that the rotary is doing and match that with the reel mower. People will still comment of how great it looks and question how you do it


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

You could get an Allet C34. Only $40k!


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

w0lfe said:


> Mine currently is 14k, but I'll be going to 70k plus soon. Typically, I reel mow the front and rotary the back. When I'm about to host a party, I'll reel mow both. I just try to judge the height of cut that the rotary is doing and match that with the reel mower. People will still comment of how great it looks and question how you do it


With 70k+ I would try to landscape part of that with ornamental grasses or prairie grasses. I.e., have a manicured area around your house with grass, but a field of ornamentals and trees and such outside of that.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

I think there is around $1,000 in this thing. I got a reelie good deal on getting the reels sharpened though. That is a National hydra model 70. I have seen others for sale for around $700. I have the number for the roller bearings now and having new bearings was holding me back from most places wanting to sharpen the reels.


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

UFG8RMIKE said:


> 20k sq ft and I'm going with a fairway mower. Hell with the self propelled at that point.


Really?


----------



## JP900++ (Aug 24, 2018)

adgattoni said:


> You could get an Allet C34. Only $40k!


That is F'ing insane.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

I have 21k, and I reel mow it all with a 26" greensmower, JD260SL. It takes me about an hour and half I would guess, just to cut it all. I've been cutting twice a week. I was keeping up with it fairly easily up until this past week with the sudden heat. I applied PGR today so hoping that keeps me at twice a week. I don't think it would be bad at all if it weren't for the hill I have in my back yard. I just power through it first every time and then cutting the front last always makes me happy with it haha.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Brackin4au said:


> I have 21k, and I reel mow it all with a 26" greensmower, JD260SL. It takes me about an hour and half I would guess, just to cut it all. I've been cutting twice a week. I was keeping up with it fairly easily up until this past week with the sudden heat. I applied PGR today so hoping that keeps me at twice a week. I don't think it would be bad at all if it weren't for the hill I have in my back yard. I just power through it first every time and then cutting the front last always makes me happy with it haha.


God bless ya lol. When I first moved to my house I pushed mowed my 20-21k yard. It wasn't bad at first until late June and Juy hit and temps were in the 90's everyday. With water breaks and stuff it was taking me about 2 hours to do and decided it was time for a zero turn. Ended up buying a 52" stand on and now I can get it done in 30-45 minutes with no fatigue. It doesn't leave as good of a cut as a reel would but it still leaves a great cut and takes a lot less time. I have TTTF anyways so mowing low with a reel isn't really an option so made my decision early.

If I had KBG or PRG I would do something similar to what @Pete1313 said. Mow the larger areas with the zero turn and then find a smaller couple thousand square foot area to mow with a reel.


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

Sbcgenii said:


> I think there is around $1,000 in this thing. I got a reelie good deal on getting the reels sharpened though. That is a National hydra model 70. I have seen others for sale for around $700. I have the number for the roller bearings now and having new bearings was holding me back from most places wanting to sharpen the reels.


Wow, that's not too bad. What's the cut like?


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Philly_Gunner said:


> Sbcgenii said:
> 
> 
> > I think there is around $1,000 in this thing. I got a reelie good deal on getting the reels sharpened though. That is a National hydra model 70. I have seen others for sale for around $700. I have the number for the roller bearings now and having new bearings was holding me back from most places wanting to sharpen the reels.
> ...


The yard still isn't that thick yet. I will know in June. It still looks better than a rotary. The middle reel might need to be adjusted and it still leaves tire tracks even though it is lighter and I am cutting way lower than with the zeroturn. It is a lot more work than the zero turn. I need power steering like the mustache man. Then I could #enjoythemow


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Zero leveling 1" HOC


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

Sbcgenii said:


> Zero leveling 1" HOC


Very cool around the tree in the 2nd pic. I like that...


----------

